# Official Roadster Thread: Post your pics!



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

I couldnt find one of these in the search so maybe it hasnt been done? I know there is the main picture sticky but it sucks going through looking for roadsters :what: And a lot of the pics are dead  

So post up your verts!

Mine is still stock as I bought it plus a lovely dent behind the door  But.... pic to get this going


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^I want your seats so bad, every time I see them I want them more and more :banghead:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

M-Power M3 said:


> ^^I want your seats so bad, every time I see them I want them more and more :banghead:


ahahah thanks!
boxster, cayman and carrera seats are plug and play...no problem for put them in TT


----------



## 420 rabbit (Jan 20, 2007)

M-Power M3 said:


> ^^I want your seats so bad, every time I see them I want them more and more :banghead:


agreed


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Charlie


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damn.... I would so rock a ragtop with that "hardtop" option... hard as hell!!:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers buddy  they are bloody rare over here as cost over £2000 new, I picked it up for £325 with fitting kit for £325 from someone who clearly ha dno idea what it was worth. There is a guy on the UK TT forum selling a black one for £1250.

Charlie




Morio said:


> damn.... I would so rock a ragtop with that "hardtop" option... hard as hell!!:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

CharlieTT said:


> Cheers buddy  they are bloody rare over here as cost over £2000 new, I picked it up for £325 with fitting kit for £325 from someone who clearly ha dno idea what it was worth. There is a guy on the UK TT forum selling a black one for £1250.
> 
> Charlie


yeah I know they are rare.... and expensive!!! But damn they sure look incredible!!!

:beer::beer:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

old pic before coilovers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> damn.... I would so rock a ragtop with that "hardtop" option... hard as hell!!:thumbup:


Oh hell yeah! I would own a vert in a heartbeat if I could have the option of hardtop. My only complaint with the hardtop is the lack of quarter windows. Makes blind spots pretty bad. I bet you could build a sweet one out of CF. You could even add quarter windows and a double moonroof.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Oh hell yeah! I would own a vert in a heartbeat if I could have the option of hardtop. My only complaint with the hardtop is the lack of quarter windows. Makes blind spots pretty bad. I bet you could build a sweet one out of CF. You could even add quarter windows and a double moonroof.



I like that it doesn't have quarter windows as it closely resembles the original Audi concept coupe, which did not have quarter windows.

You do have to make more effort to check your blind spot, but then when the soft roof is up it is just the same.

Charlie


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

At TT West October 2009









New Pzwo Wheels June 2011


----------



## bjack1943 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Very nice!*

A perfect example of how to do it right.


----------



## bjack1943 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Oops!*



bjack1943 said:


> A perfect example of how to do it right.


 This was a response to AufiGuy84's pictures.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

just felt like bringing the thread back to life


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

My former Amulet Red Roadster:








Red was awesome...new in '01, first year on US roads...Quattro, 225, 6-speed...my first brand-new, everything-I-ever-wanted dream car. It was a fun 3 years.
But the lease was up; it was time for Red to go. 
I hope she found a good next home.

I was sad for a few minutes...then I turned around and drove this '05 off the showroom floor:








By November '04, TTs were more common. 
People weren't stopping me in parking lots asking "what is that?" and that was fine with me. 

The TT is still my everything-I-ever-wanted dream car.

Uni stage 1+, at und of 2011--soooooo much more fun to drive now!
It's like a whole new car all over again.
The rest is still stock (though I'm getting lots of ideas)
This one's a keeper.


***I'd love to know if anyone here has my Red...
she was turned in at The Exchange in Highland Park (Illinois) in November 2004....the cluster had already been replaced (twice), so that shouldn't have been a problem. The glovebox never gave me grief; I presume the next owner wasn't as lucky.


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

bjack1943 said:


> This was a response to AufiGuy84's pictures.


HUH??? just now read this.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

andrewosky said:


>


probably my fav tt :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

There are some really nice looking roadsters in here. I'm sure we're missing some..... or some more nice pics opcorn:


----------

